# Looking for feedback on these picks...



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mostly lurk here but I'm about to pull the trigger on the list below and looking for feedback on these picks. Do you like the stock, the over-all mix, the timing and any other comments or recommendations. Any feedback is appreciated and I have thick skin so let me know what you really think. 

I'm looking for fairly low risk/decent yield, good diversification and I'm for the most part going to buy and hold for 3-5 years but will manage fairly closely and will make adjustments on occasion.

Since the list is fairly long I'm going to spare other details on how I arrived at these and what my full portfolio looks like. 

I allocate $5K per stock but in some cases I have listed my second and third picks in a group. Only buying first one in the group but still considering second/third picks too. 

$5,000	BBD.A	Bombardier Inc

$5,000	INTC	Intel Corp
AAPL	Apple Inc

$5,000	WMT	Wal-Mart Stores Inc
TGT	Target Corp
HD	Home Depot Inc

$5,000	KO	The Coca-Cola Co
PEP	PepsiCo Inc

$5,000	MCD	McDonald's Corp

$5,000	CAT	Caterpillar Inc

$5,000	FTE	France Telecom SA
CTL	CenturyLink Inc

$5,000	BNS	Bank of Nova Scotia
BMO	Bank of Montreal

$5,000	ABX	Barrick Gold Corp
GG	Goldcorp Inc

$5,000	MFC	Manulife Financial Corp
SLF	Sun Life Financial Inc

$5,000	MWE	Markwest Energy Partners LP
PWT	Penn West Petroleum Ltd

$5,000	COS	Canadian Oil Sands Ltd
SU	Suncor Energy Inc

$5,000	PPL	Pembina Pipeline Corp
IPL.UN	Inter Pipeline Fund
TRP	TransCanada Corp

$5,000	CVY ETF	Guggenheim Multi-Asset Income ETF

$5,000	MTGE mREIT American Capital Mortgage Investment Corp
AGNC mREIT American Capital Agency Corp

$5,000	REI.UN	RioCan Real Estate Investment Trust


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

I have bought, sold or own about half of these including MCD, CAT, COS, SU, REI.UN, G, and they all have rewarded me well. I think CAT is more of a trader with such a high Beta but who knows in 5 years its worth. Cant comment on the rest of the list, but best of luck to you, make sure you pick your entries well yea


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Other than Bombardier which is trading at the same price as 20 years ago I think you can do well with any of these.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Try keeping your commission to less than 1% of the cost.

I do have some comments on the stocks that I know of:
1) BBD - I wouldn't touch it as their profit margin is slim to none. No matter how many contracts they get, they won't be making any sizable gains. I would buy BA over this. However, I am not endorsing BA or suggest not to buy BBD because the value of the underlining companies have reflected their prices.
2) INTC - Although the PC market is slowly down. However, there is no short term breakthrough to mobile devices to replace most functions of a PC.
3) Do not put COS and SU in the same category. They are totally different animals.
4) MFC and SLF are both life insurance companies; however, MFC are a little ahead of them in transforming their businesses. SLF is following the path of MFC a couple of years later.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

And you haven't mentioned this, but I am assuming that the US equities will be held in your RRSP account to avoid withholding taxes.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm confused Eder. The BBD.A that I'm looking at has traded between $3.41 to $5.00 just this past year and is currently not bad entry at $3.69 with dividend of 2.84%.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Cal said:


> And you haven't mentioned this, but I am assuming that the US equities will be held in your RRSP account to avoid withholding taxes.


yup


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dopplegangerr said:


> I have bought, sold or own about half of these including MCD, CAT, COS, SU, REI.UN, G, and they all have rewarded me well. I think CAT is more of a trader with such a high Beta but who knows in 5 years its worth. Cant comment on the rest of the list, but best of luck to you, make sure you pick your entries well yea


Yes I read your post about how well you did this past year. Congrats on that. Hope I can do the same. 

CAT is actually still a little too expensive for me. I have sat out a little too long and missed it around $83 so probably won't be buying it just yet.

Nobody mentioning France Telecom pick. Thought I might get some raised eyebrows on that one...


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Eder said:


> Other than Bombardier which is trading at the same price as 20 years ago I think you can do well with any of these.


Why does that matter? Half my gains since the start of the new year are in a stock that is likely 1/10 of what it was 10 years ago. Who cares what BBD did 20 years ago, what is the opportunity or lack of it given the current conditions now?

hboy43


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Jets99 said:


> I'm confused Eder. The BBD.A that I'm looking at has traded between $3.41 to $5.00 just this past year and is currently not bad entry at $3.69 with dividend of 2.84%.


I thought you were looking to buy & hold in which case the div is too low and growth is negative. I agree BBD is a great stock to swing trade.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

hboy

In spite of Bombardier's beauty of a new jet I just think there is better value out there for a buy & hold as the OP said his time frame is 3-5 years. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Two insurance co's but only one bank. I would reverse this. Of the two ins co's I would probably go with MFC.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Square Root said:


> Two insurance co's but only one bank. I would reverse this. Of the two ins co's I would probably go with MFC.


I would pick MFC as well, however, given the reasons the companies are down, I don't think it's a totally bad idea to have both at these prices, but that's just MO.

Re BBD.B: exactly because of its current valuation that it's likely to do well in the next few years [how low could it go?], so for that reason I don't personally shy away from buying/holding [and trading it]. Need lots of patience however!


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Square Root said:


> Two insurance co's but only one bank. I would reverse this. Of the two ins co's I would probably go with MFC.



Sorry, should have been more clear. I only intended to buy the first stock in the group but in some cases listed my 2nd and 3rd picks because I am still considering others. So only buying the stock with $5,000 in front of it.

But this is good input and now considering maybe buying both MFC and SLF.

Also thinking maybe buy two banks, BNS and BMO. But I already hold RY and MFC so would be somewhat overweighted in banks/insurance.

Also my 3 year buy and hold is a general statement. I like BBD.B mostly because of entry point right now but this is one I would likely trade more if I get good shorter term gain.

Hard to convey all my intentions in short posts and was looking more for opinions on the individual stocks. And thanks for that so far btw.

I know COS and SU are not necessarily same segment but I grouped them because I will buy one or the other. Leaning to COS because of the nice dividend at 6.46% vs SU at 1.60%.

I'd be interested to hear thoughts on some of my other picks. Remember, I am only buying first one in each group and ranked them in order of preference. So do you like FTE, ABX, MWE, COS, PPL, CVY, MTGE, REI.UN vs the others in my groups ? 

$5,000 FTE France Telecom SA
CTL CenturyLink Inc

$5,000 BNS Bank of Nova Scotia
BMO Bank of Montreal

$5,000 ABX Barrick Gold Corp
GG Goldcorp Inc

$5,000 MWE Markwest Energy Partners LP
PWT Penn West Petroleum Ltd

$5,000 COS Canadian Oil Sands Ltd
SU Suncor Energy Inc

$5,000 PPL Pembina Pipeline Corp
IPL.UN Inter Pipeline Fund
TRP TransCanada Corp

$5,000 CVY ETF Guggenheim Multi-Asset Income ETF

$5,000 MTGE mREIT American Capital Mortgage Investment Corp
AGNC mREIT American Capital Agency Corp

$5,000 REI.UN RioCan Real Estate Investment Trust


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

Whats the difference between BBD.B and BBD.A? This looks like a nice little swing trading stock


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

For the alert/savvy investor, there have been accumulating/trading opportunities galore; so many solid stocks that are currently trading at bargain prices [and that are unlikely to go bankrupt anytime soon].

Answer to your question: [click on each class for additional description/information]
http://ir.bombardier.com/en/share-information


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorta hard to assess all the picks since entry price and current valuation are important. For example, FTE may appear cheap and give a big dividend, but they haven't exactly been making lots of money. It wouldn't be my first choice for an Intl Telco or utility.

If you are picking stocks, you really have to ask whether these selections will outperform their peers over the longterm. They are all decent names, none at risk of making you broke, but I wouldnt buy several of them at current levels.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

1. I wouldn't buy a single thing in France. Taxes at 75%, the only way to make money there is to be unemployed.
2. I would buy a streamer instead of an outright miner. They get exposure to the metal price, plus they have far less problems associated with cost. Names: Silver Wheaton, Franco-Nevada, Sandstorm Gold.
3. I don't trust mortgage REITs. I dunno, I just don't. Someday the leverage will break their backs. Don't want to be caught holding the bag.

I could nitpick about other things, but that would just be personal preference. Keep at it.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Finally actually starting to buy. Enjoying this but getting impatient waiting for decent entry points. 
Trying to assemble high yield/low risk portofolio (feel free to use this ) When done will be 8-10 stocks, reasonable diversity and hold for 3-5 years. 

I'm barely half done. Any other screaming buys I'm missing that would fit my portfolio? 

Here's where I'm at so far.

Today...
BNS @ 53.75 
MO US @ 33.30 

Couple days back picked up...
AAPL @ 680.00 - if it hits 650 buying more 
GMP.PR.B @ 20.70 

Next week...
PPL Pembina Pipeline Corp - I like it, I want it, buying.
MCD - maybe Monday - down 1.5% today

And possibly next week..
ENB - pulled back almost 9% since end of July - how much more? - get it next week
COS - yield of 6.63 but not sure
BCE - but a little expensive right now - probably wait


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Why the GMP buy? The common stock fails on every single one of my metrics. I'm not a preferred guy, but one should like the common even if they get the preferred.

Why Pembina in addition to Enbridge? Just questions I have. Curious to hear your answers.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Good question. GMP is a stock that my guy who manages my other portfolio recently recommended and purchased. He actually suggested it as a very low risk alternative to a fixed income. The yield on the preferred is 6.58%. 

Pembina for sure. Enbridge propbably. Why both? Yes I want to be diversified but in some cases will tolerate being overweighted to buy stocks I like. And overall considering holdings in my other portfolio managed by the other guy I'll still be comfortably diversified.

What don't you like about GMP?


----------

